# baby GALS.



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Once upon a time people used to throw these at you. Now I can't find them for reasonable money? Everyone wants like £1 each or something ridiculous like that! Anyone know where I might find some?


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah I think gals must have been a craze at one point...
Its just like they have vanished...

I had trouble sourcing them a while ago so I just bought 6 adults, keep them in a rub with eco earth and nowevery 2 weeks I have a batch of round about 150-300  

Its the cheapest way to do it also alot less hassle :2thumb:


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

I seen sum advertised on the spider classifieds the other day

EDIT - Scratch that someone has dragged up a 3 year old thread!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

You can normally get eggs on gumtree eBay etc. for free


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I am looking for an adult but Jesus Christ! The money people want!


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Same situation, the prices are daft at the moment.

Best,
Paul


----------



## Alasse12 (Jul 29, 2011)

Iguanaquinn said:


> I am looking for an adult but Jesus Christ! The money people want!


You sure you're not looking at some new morph or albino species? I've seen adult GALS for about £4-£6, which isn't excessive in my opinion. I picked up a sub-adult albino pair for a fiver at the bug show in Kent this year. Look on preloved, there used to be loads of ads on there for snails.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Giant African Land Snail Babies, Giving away for FREE. in Leicester | Other Pets for Sale | Gumtree.com


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

I have approx. 100 surpus feeders available at the moment which are at least an inch in shell length and were born around easter. 
They've been raised by myself for my own reptiles on butternut squash and cucumber etc. as well as cuttlefish being available at all times. 

They are 85p each if paying via Paypal gift and postage will be £4 first class or £8 RMSD regardless of size of order.

Sorry no other sizes available at present.

PM me for more info.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

freekygeeky said:


> Giant African Land Snail Babies, Giving away for FREE. in Leicester | Other Pets for Sale | Gumtree.com


Thanks for the replies people. And thanks Freekygeeky but I think they are after pet homes only. I wouldn't feel it's right by the seller if I fed them off!


----------

